# SMC JSV update?



## inhots (3 mo ago)

Hi,

If anyone out there waiting for SMC JSV kindly share your timeline.
Mine below 

Logged August 2019
First communication from CO Sep 22 

No update from there.
Any similar experience?


----------



## DreamGerman (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Shermila,

Our timeline :
Lodgement Date: May 2019
Last communuication with CO: May 2022.

Now status is waiting for CO re-allocation. 

Please update if any progress on your application 

Thank you 
-Veena


----------



## inhots (3 mo ago)

DreamGerman said:


> Hi Shermila,
> 
> Our timeline :
> Lodgement Date: May 2019
> ...


Thank you Veena.
No update for us too... looks like there is delay again. End dec 2018 and Jan 2019 people are also waiting for their JSVs still.


----------



## inhots (3 mo ago)

Shermila said:


> Thank you Veena.
> No update for us too... looks like there is delay again. End dec 2018 and Jan 2019 people are also waiting for their JSVs still.


May I know what was your last stage in May 22? Jsv application received?


----------



## DreamGerman (Oct 6, 2014)

Shermila said:


> May I know what was your last stage in May 22? Jsv application received?


No. Co contacted previous employers and they replied back. No progress after that.


----------



## DreamGerman (Oct 6, 2014)

Shermila said:


> Thank you Veena.
> No update for us too... looks like there is delay again. End dec 2018 and Jan 2019 people are also waiting for their JSVs still.


Yes I think the same. Oooh Dec 2018 applicants still waiting ? It seems like this is going to take another few years . Real frustrating .


----------



## inhots (3 mo ago)

DreamGerman said:


> Yes I think the same. Oooh Dec 2018 applicants still waiting ? It seems like this is going to take another few years . Real frustrating .


Well someone dated Dec 10th already got the visa and landed in NZ .. but some waiting at the final stage. From Dec to March applicants are at the final stage I believe. 
I am at the same stage as u are


----------



## DreamGerman (Oct 6, 2014)

Shermila said:


> Well someone dated Dec 10th already got the visa and landed in NZ .. but some waiting at the final stage. From Dec to March applicants are at the final stage I believe.
> I am at the same stage as u are


Ok. Please update is any progress. 
Thank you


----------



## inhots (3 mo ago)

DreamGerman said:


> Ok. Please update is any progress.
> Thank you


Sure will do..


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi @DreamGerman & @inhots,
1. Do you have any update on your application?
I have lodgement my application 12 days before on 16th December 2022 in online.
2. What do you think about the time proccessing for my application. is there any change from INZ interms of processing time?
3. How can I check the status of the application online?


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

@DreamGerman & @inhots, Regarding Job Search Visa, 
1. What is the visa validity period(how may years)
2. From when the visa will get activated
3. if we get JSV, can we attend interview from Offshore and work from offshore?
4. After got job offer, how long will take to get Residence visa?


----------

